# Inspire me please



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

Help
I am experiencing information overload.
We are looking for a basic (CL style) site to go with the motorhome for several days at the end of April.

We are based in Hertfordshire and a drive of up to 2 hours would be ideal.
We have bikes, love walking, scenery, bird life, pub grub

I've been stuck on the Internet for hours, have pages of possibilities but can't decide.

Someone just tell me where to go ( in a nice way )


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Friant,

I can thoroughly recommend a CL in Cheltenham.

Longmeade Farm
Southam Road
Prestbury
Cheltenham
GL52 3NQ


It's on a working farm at the bottom of Cleeve Hill which has some beautiful walks. There are no toilets or shower blocks but there is ehu, water and disposal points. Beautifully secluded. Close enough to bus into Cheltenham and a couple of pubs within a 10 minute walk.

I used to stay on there regular until I moved back to Cheltenham. We were there a couple of years ago, sat eating breakfast watching the lambs being born. Think I may have a couple of pictures

Cheers
Alan


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

Havent't got any pictures of the camping area but this is the view from the top of cleeve hill looking over towards the malverns. The campsite is at the bottom of the hill down to the left. Takes about 25 minutes from the camp to here.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Postern Hill, Camping in the Forest site. Its in the Savernake Forest near Marlborough.
Plenty walks and bike tracks and throbbing with wildlife.
Easy walk into town.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Braunston Marina

http://www.braunstonmarina.co.uk/CaravanSite.aspx

or

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/braunston-marina-campsite.html

Excellent walks along the towpaths and round medieval villages, cycling, plenty of very good pubs, boats and locks to gongoozle, plentiful bird life and so on.

The 5 van site is a huge field so you can get well away from neighbours.

G


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Try Elan Oaks campsite in the Elan Valley, great site with 12 hardstanding, water and EHU on each pitch. Has a toilet/wet room block and is great for walking, cycling etc. We were there a couple of weeks ago and loved it, loads of bird life inc redkites and Otters up near the dam.

Andy


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

Spacerunner said:


> Postern Hill, Camping in the Forest site. Its in the Savernake Forest near Marlborough.
> Plenty walks and bike tracks and throbbing with wildlife.
> Easy walk into town.


plus 1. New Tesco down the road for provisions and less than a mile from Marlborough itself


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

How about Lyndon Top situated on the south shore of Rutland Water between Edith Weston and Manton - an easy drive up the A1 and turn off at Stamford on the Oakham road (A606). Look up on their website (don't know how to do a link). Have been going there for years - it's our favourite place for a relaxing weekend. Good cycling, bird watching, good pub at Manton (long walk/easy bike).
DavidL


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Loads of CL type sites in the derby dales one near carsington water should fill all your needs most pubs farms etc run one, the knockerdown is a favourite though I believe it's getting grand and building a toilet block etc , 
My daughter lives in Edith Weston near the Lyndon top recommended by dalspa and can agree with that as a good area it is very basic but perfect location run when i last went by the son of the landlady at the manton pub there is also a CS called pheasant roost on an organic farm/butchers looks out over Rutland water and an easy walk to the manton pub and the cycle route round the reservoir runs right outside the campsite I think 19 mls if you don't go down the peninsula and 25 if you do


----------



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

Braunston Marina..... :idea: 

Thanks for the tip Grizzly ... booked it! 

(For info ..... £15 per night now with EHU .... hang the expense! :lol: )

John


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

Aldhp21, spacerunner, Rugbyken, dalespa, bubblehead, grizzly, gmls
Thanks very much indeed for your suggestions, two booked for April and the others for an extended trip in June.

What a relief not to have to trawl through the Internet for another day.
I love motorhomefacts, a brilliant collection of like minded people, always reliable.

Thanks again Friant


----------

